# Is carebear a cuddly Teddy bear?



## kbuska (Oct 21, 2011)

And what would her tummy symbol be?

I think it would be a gavel for handing down forum justice and keeping us safe from ourselves. 

But what do we really know about this mystirious fairytell Teddy?

I know we are all asking this question. 

- Ken


----------



## kbuska (Oct 21, 2011)

Carebear,

Do you have a blog, website, or Facebook page?

Do you sell your soap? If so where can I buy some?

I am thankful for your administration and think many times, who is this person.

Cheers,
Ken


----------



## carebear (Oct 21, 2011)

Aw thanks!

If I were a carebear, my name would probably be "Prickly Bear".  Soft and cuddly is one side of me, but the other is rather pointed.

I do sell soaps and a few other things - primarily wholesale and to some B&Bs and such as well as in the local schools (those who sell soaps should pay attention!  TEACHERS buy a LOT OF STUFF!!  They especially love candles!).  I have a few things on etsy, but don't really sell there - it's more of a place to send regular people to look rather than buy.


----------



## kbuska (Oct 21, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> Aw thanks!
> 
> If I were a carebear, my name would probably be "Prickly Bear".  Soft and cuddly is one side of me, but the other is rather pointed.
> 
> I do sell soaps and a few other things - primarily wholesale and to some B&Bs and such as well as in the local schools (those who sell soaps should pay attention!  TEACHERS buy a LOT OF STUFF!!  They especially love candles!).  I have a few things on etsy, but don't really sell there - it's more of a place to send regular people to look rather than buy.



Nice! Can you share your web site with us. I would love to check out your craft. 

What's your etsy username?

-Ken


----------



## carebear (Oct 21, 2011)

It's really no secret, but I'd rather keep the forum separate from my business.

If I do a swap (rarely), then you could see some stuff, perhaps.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> It's really no secret, but I'd rather keep the forum separate from my business.
> 
> If I do a swap (rarely), then you could see some stuff, perhaps.



christmas please


----------



## Woodi (Oct 21, 2011)

I often wondered these things too, Ken. Glad you asked....but disappointed in the answers!

still, people have their right to privacy....especially in light of some of the craziness which goes on in internet forums.


----------



## Maythorn (Oct 21, 2011)

I have seen craziness on online forums and people going on the attack sometimes over the darndest things. This board is not like that and I'm so glad.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 21, 2011)

kbuska said:
			
		

> And what would her tummy symbol be?
> - Ken



An axe.


Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## carebear (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## kbuska (Oct 21, 2011)

Any Photoshop wizards out there willing to give carebear a new avatar. Perhaps a carebear with an axe or gavel?

Lol


----------



## Hazel (Oct 21, 2011)

We could try pestering Fyrja. She's a graphic designer.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm laughing at what should her tummy symbol be...


Then I read....an AXE!   ahahahhahah  

It sounds like maybe carebear could be persuaded to do a xmas swap.  love you!


----------



## Sunny (Oct 22, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> I'm laughing at what should her tummy symbol be...
> 
> 
> Then I read....an AXE!   ahahahhahah
> ...



yes... someone work their magic on this!

edit: you have to be in the swap too, prairie...!!!


----------



## carebear (Oct 22, 2011)

oh, I think Prairie may have to step up to the plate on the holiday swap...


----------



## Fyrja (Oct 23, 2011)

Hmmm perhaps a Carebear wielding Mjollnir?

She could be the Thor of Carebears.  Muah hahahhaha!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2011)

That would work.


----------



## Fyrja (Oct 23, 2011)

Here she is.  CareBear, AKA Ban Hammer Bear.  






Incidentally I have this in vector format too, if anyone wants it for a print file.


----------



## kbuska (Oct 23, 2011)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE this!!!!


-Ken


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2011)

Fantastic! You're awesome!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow Fyrja, you have amazing talent!  Thanks for that!


----------



## carebear (Oct 24, 2011)

LOVE it.  Can you send me a version with just the little guy that I can use as my avatar?  And the print file as well.

Sweet!


----------



## judymoody (Oct 24, 2011)

Actually, what I most appreciate about carebear is that she's not particularly warm and fuzzy.  She maintains appropriate boundaries, calls people on their BS, and offers useful correctives when misinformation is propagated, no matter how minor.  You couldn't ask for better qualities in a moderator of a forum about a craft which has the potential to be dangerous for both practitioners and end users.

I've been on the receiving end of corrections from time to time and she was right to call me on my errors.

Thanks for all you do!


----------



## carebear (Oct 24, 2011)

wow.

thank you for getting where I'm coming from.  

(we really DO need more smilies!)


----------



## Fyrja (Oct 24, 2011)

I sure can Carebear.  It's on my home computer, so I'll have to send you the files when I get home tonight.  :-D


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 24, 2011)

judymoody said:
			
		

> Actually, what I most appreciate about carebear is that she's not particularly warm and fuzzy.  She maintains appropriate boundaries, calls people on their BS, and offers useful correctives when misinformation is propagated, no matter how minor.  You couldn't ask for better qualities in a moderator of a forum about a craft which has the potential to be dangerous for both practitioners and end users.



Ditto, to everything you said, and I especially like how she adds a good dose of dry wit/humor to some of her corrections that often leave me laughing out loud in spite of myself.  (Don't tell anyone, though- I've seen her warm and fuzzy side come through at times. Shhhhhh, mum's the word :wink: )


IrishLass


----------



## judymoody (Oct 24, 2011)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> judymoody said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, I was going to add that what I wrote applies to the public forum persona that I see here.  There's probably a whole other side that I know nothing about!


----------



## carebear (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, I have 2 kids who obey me, but still love me.  Course they are still young...


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 25, 2011)

Great thread   cant wait to see your new avatar in action carebear. Imagine moderating must be a pretty frustrating job sometimes and think we have a great team of moderators here.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 25, 2011)

Hehehe


----------



## kbuska (Oct 26, 2011)

Carebear,  you have young kids?  That ruinens  my cute little onry lady sipping her tea reading the forum image. 

You own beehive soaps don't you.


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 27, 2011)

Ken I will tell you are wrong. Carebear could be anyone...the person serving you at the supermarket,the person next to you on the bus,she's an Enigma I tell ya. However I will tell you she is not an ornery old lady sipping tea in her rocking chair. I'll tell you something interesting about her that I've learned over the years...she used to live close to Jon Bon Jovi. I'll never forget her telling me that!
This is a funny thread LOL


----------



## kbuska (Oct 27, 2011)

Perhaps your right. Perhaps she is Jacob. Lost reference for you all!


----------



## carebear (Oct 27, 2011)

:twisted: 

Well, the "Where's the Beef" lady I'm not.

But I AM old enough to remember that advertising campaign, if that helps. LOL

My online persona is very close (in my opinion) to my RL persona - what you see is what you get.  

(Tho I am (relatively) kind to small children and animals.)


----------



## carebear (Oct 27, 2011)

kbuska said:
			
		

> Carebear,  you have young kids?  That ruinens  my cute little onry lady sipping her tea reading the forum image.
> 
> You own beehive soaps don't you.



LOL, I have to admit that in college my then BF told me he could picture me as an old lady sitting in my rocking chair on the front porch.  I wasn't quite sure how to take that (still am not).  

No, I don't own beehive soaps.  Would love to have bee hives, though (my town won't allow them).


----------



## judymoody (Oct 27, 2011)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> I'll tell you something interesting about her that I've learned over the years...she used to live close to Jon Bon Jovi. I'll never forget her telling me that!
> This is a funny thread LOL



That's funny.  Bon Jovi used to frequent a deli where I worked one summer.  I tried to be nonchalant about it.  Probably failed.


----------



## ilove2soap (Oct 27, 2011)

You should make a Carebear avatar with a stickblender on it's tummy for when you are answering random soapmaking questions, and use the Carebear with the fighting swords for when you have to administer some soapmaking justice!!  Hee Hee!  This thread cracks me up.


----------

